# Least Favorite Roles For Your Favorite Actors



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2010)

No one is perfect and that includes actors and actresses of television and film.

So when have actors/actresses you think are quite good at their profession let you down?


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 15, 2010)

I typically like Christian Bale, but I wasn't very impressed with his role as John Connor in T4.  He just doesn't capture that badass John Connor feel unfortunately.  And I thought at times he was trying to slip into using his batman voice.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Christian Bale as John Connor. All he did was yell, bad decision to get the role.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Christian Bale in that dragon movie. What the hell?

All of Tom Hanks's roles in the past 5 years.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't seen that dragon movie, cause it looks stupid. D:


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2010)

Reign of Fire?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't remind us, please.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Christian Bale, in Terminator and Reign of Fire.

The Rock (not that he's one of my favs, but i did like him) in every stupid kid's movie he's ever done.

John Travolta, in too many movies to  name.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2010)

^the game plan was better then it looked. the movie where he's a fairy makes me cringe though.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

Health Ledger on his death. Horrible performance.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^the game plan was better then it looked. the movie where he's a fairy makes me cringe though.



I'm sure not ALL of his kid's movies are terrible, but I really enjoyed movies like The Rundown (where he's basically sniping people with dual pump shotguns  ) and The Scorpion King (Where his arrows send people flying through roofs and shit  )

And who could forget:

Michael Clarke Duncan: *Will you stand alone before the fury of his armies?* 
The Rock: *YES.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

What's the deal with John Travolta and his shitty movies?


----------



## olaf (Feb 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's the deal with John Travolta and his shitty movies?


I blame scientology


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn Scientology.  Didn't it steal Will Smith, too?


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Fuck Scientology.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 15, 2010)

Adam Sandler in most every film of the last decade.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn Scientology.  Didn't it steal Will Smith, too?



will smith is an amazing actor .how dare you!


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Everyone pretty much disappointed me in Reign of Fire   Then again at least none of them were my favorites.

Gary Oldman as Sirius Black in the HP movies, was pretty disappointed by the make up and acting in some ways since I think that Gary Oldman is a fantastic actor (not my favorite but still pretty awesome) but I love Sirius to death so I guess I expected too much


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn Scientology.  Didn't it steal Will Smith, too?





~Gesy~ said:


> will smith is an amazing actor .how dare you!



And he isn't a part of that rubbish.

edit: but he donates to them


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

> Gary Oldman as Sirius Black in the HP movies, was pretty disappointed by the make up and acting in some ways since I think that Gary Oldman is a fantastic actor (not my favorite but still pretty awesome) but I love Sirius to death so I guess I expected too much



 Gary Oldman is sexy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

Scientology has really overstepped its boundaries with Will Smith. Did they get Tom Cruise though?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Scientology has really overstepped its boundaries with Will Smith. Did they get Tom Cruise though?



Hell, they've HAD Tom Cruise. 

I'm surprised they have Will Smith though.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 15, 2010)

Zooey Deschanel in The Happening.

Kevin Spacey in Superman Returns.

Pretty shitty performances they put on.

Edit: 

Will Smith in Wild Wild West.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Kevin Spacey in Superman Returns.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVUOGUmxJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2010)

^i lol'd          .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Had to. 

Seriously though. Spacey's acting wasn't the problem with Luthor, it was the writer/director's version of luthor that was the problem.

Sort of like how Jim Carrey didn't act poorly as the Riddler, its just that the Riddler the writer/director called for wasn't really true to the character.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2010)

Superman Returns was horrendous.  But Routh, Bosworth, and Spacey all did fine.

Bottom line.  The Director did a lousy job and the script sucked.


----------



## Blackfish (Feb 16, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Seriously though. Spacey's acting wasn't the problem with Luthor, it was the writer/director's version of luthor that was the problem.


Agreed, Spacey in _Superman Returns_ is actually a counter-example for me, I normally have very low tolerance for Kevin "Smug-Fuck" Spacey, but I thought he was pretty good in it.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2010)

Sen said:


> Everyone pretty much disappointed me in Reign of Fire   Then again at least none of them were my favorites.
> 
> Gary Oldman as Sirius Black in the HP movies, was pretty disappointed by the make up and acting in some ways since I think that Gary Oldman is a fantastic actor (not my favorite but still pretty awesome) but I love Sirius to death so I guess I expected too much



The only person out of place was Matthew "No Shirt" Machoanfhajbfafhbr-heyyyyyyy.

Everyone else did a good job. Reign of Fire was awesome.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 16, 2010)

That new Valentine movie is a movie to disappoint.


----------



## ethereal (Feb 16, 2010)

Not my favorite actors but they're usually good:

Brad Pitt in Troy and Meet Joe Black
Leonardo DiCaprio in Gangs of New York
Jack Nicholson in The Departed


----------

